# Small "non-riding" tips



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ok, first item:

Zip-loc sandwich bags are the perfect size for many phones, and will keep them dry against anything short of full immersion. You can control the phone through the plastic, and have phone conversations. It even detects my fingerprint sometimes.

Sandwich bags, not freezer bags.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Forced-air hand-dryers in washrooms are also very good for quick-drying goggles that have just gotten too wet. At Seymour, they have those Dyson things, which don't have too strong an air flow.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Forced-air hand-dryers in washrooms are also very good for quick-drying goggles that have just gotten too wet. At Seymour, they have those Dyson things, which don't have too strong an air flow.


As long as the air also isn't too hot. Many high quality goggles now use a dual lens, too much heat can damage the seal between those two lenses and that will allow moisture in between the lenses. Once that happens, fogging is damn near guaranteed and your lens is toast. 

I'd recommend using 1 hand to keep the dryer activated, and the other hand to hold the goggles at least 1 foot away from the mouth of the dryer if it is indeed heated.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you sweat a lot and easily, consider bringing back up gloves and socks to the hill. Changing them out at lunch time can help give the needed boost to stick out the rest of the day.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

After riding powder or wet conditions bring goggles into your house, if you can, seperate the lens from the body so it can dry out. You should never leave them in the car overnight. Keep them away from your helmet, beanie and gloves too... 

These things are what causes fog in between dual lenses and inside the goggles when you start warming them up.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Phedder said:


> If you sweat a lot and easily, consider bringing back up gloves and socks to the hill. Changing them out at lunch time can help give the needed boost to stick out the rest of the day.


I usually have spare socks in my glove box, dollar store socks work just fine for me.
I like super thin socks cause my boots are really, REALLY tight.

Also, you can stuff that extra set of gloves down your jacket sleeves.
One down each sleeve.
After a few min you won't even notice they're there.

And you can swap em out multiple times throughout the day.
With nice toasty ones.


TT


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> After riding powder or wet conditions bring goggles into your house, if you can, seperate the lens from the body so it can dry out. You should never leave them in the car overnight. Keep them away from your helmet, beanie and gloves too...
> 
> These things are what causes fog in between dual lenses and inside the goggles when you start warming them up.


I got burnt last trip on this. We seldom ride in wet weather simply because we've gotten crap for snow this year. The one time I did I forgot to take goggles out when I got home. They were useless the next weekend. Took a good 2 days out on the counter to get rid of the condensation.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Came accross those Salomon soft flasks in a runner's shop when searching for a solution for touring in cold days when the camel bag hose freezes. 

Those flasks are small enough to fit - and since they are soft, they're not uncomfortable - into pockets.

May be something for those riding resorts where hydration is an issue.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snag a chair by yourself, lay down and take naps on the chair...

get a burrito (breakfast one...usually cheaper) wrapped up, in yo pocket...lunch on the chair

get some stout compression sleeves for your calves...have legs all day...these work great! Imperial Neoprene Wristers, 2 pack 

At the end of the day, take your liner's out of your boots to air dry.

On the chair with some hottie...smile and say "Hi, how's it going?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Phedder said:


> As long as the air also isn't too hot. Many high quality goggles now use a dual lens, too much heat can damage the seal between those two lenses and that will allow moisture in between the lenses. Once that happens, fogging is damn near guaranteed and your lens is toast.
> 
> I'd recommend using 1 hand to keep the dryer activated, and the other hand to hold the goggles at least 1 foot away from the mouth of the dryer if it is indeed heated.


You're talking about the more traditional hand dryers that are like a leaf blower. Yeah, I'd be concerned about the heat on those. They're significantly overpowered for the job. At Seymour, they have Dysons, which don't heat the air at all.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't try to bang the bartender at the local bar, she has the herpes. 

Hitting rocks helps detune your board faster. 

Duct tape fixes everything, including the herpes you just got from banging the local bartender.


----------



## base615 (Aug 10, 2017)

Donutz said:


> You're talking about the more traditional hand dryers that are like a leaf blower. Yeah, I'd be concerned about the heat on those. They're significantly overpowered for the job. At Seymour, they have Dysons, which don't heat the air at all.


Dyson Airblade? Worst urinals ever made IMO.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

if you don't sweat a lot, chafe easily, or are allergic to synthetics... get uniqlo heat tech base layers $6-15. great budget base layers if you can't afford merino blends.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

neni said:


> a solution for touring in cold days when the camel bag hose freezes.



I use neoprene insulated hose and valve cover, the chunkier the better (mine are military gear). After taking a sip, blow back into the valve to push the fluid back to the reservoir and leave the hose empty. Finally, a hand heater packet in the reservoir holder if its significantly cold. 

H2O bladder of course means I am carrying a back pack, which means beer. Ice cold sudsy frothy beer after a hike up is pure bliss.(Always bring your own litter down.)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> I use neoprene insulated hose and valve cover, the chunkier the better (mine are military gear). After taking a sip, blow back into the valve to push the fluid back to the reservoir and leave the hose empty.


Yeah... I have an insulation hose as well and blow back air. But there's always a bit liquid staying in the valve. Works fine in higher minus degrees, but if skinning for hours in -20°C with wind, no insulation is enough to keep it from freezing. 

Plus (dunno... either from pressure gaining elevation or from a tight packed backpack) there's sometimes liquid pushed back and then the valve drips and freezes the insulation zip to one solid block, lol. At those cold temps, it just doesn't work.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

neni said:


> Yeah... I have an insulation hose as well and blow back air. But there's always a bit liquid staying in the valve. Works fine in higher minus degrees, but if skinning for hours in -20°C with wind, no insulation is enough to keep it from freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus (dunno... either from pressure gaining elevation or from a tight packed backpack) there's sometimes liquid pushed back and then the valve drips and freezes the insulation zip to one solid block, lol. At those cold temps, it just doesn't work.




I hear you. Honestly its too much fuss. May be a battery powered hydration sleeve?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> I hear you. Honestly its too much fuss. May be a battery powered hydration sleeve?


Haha, you should write to Lenz


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

I just wear a smaller low profile camelback under the parka/jacket....hose is next to my body that way and does not freeze. Prior service Army and alot of us would just wear those under the BDU jacket in hot weather on post...easy way to stay hydrated when carrying a pack was prohibited (silly rules various units might have from time to time depending on where you were and what you were doing). Only good for when you don't need a larger pack though. I suppose maybe one could rig up a front hydration carry under their jacket if determined enough.


----------



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

Collapsible water bottle! Bacon in foil in your pocket for a snack! Skigee! Unfortunate when lifts stop for a few mins but it is the perfect opportunity to toke one (or more) up! Just be careful of who's on the chairs behind you


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> On the chair with some hottie...smile and say "Hi, how's it going?


Best advice so far ^

See how on those spring days everyone is left wondering "Where have all these hotties been all winter???"

They've been here all along, but were covered in jackets and all that...

So "see ya next season?"
No!

Act early. Feb is almost too late...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

JohnnyKruick said:


> Collapsible water bottle! Bacon in foil in your pocket for a snack! Skigee! Unfortunate when lifts stop for a few mins but it is the perfect opportunity to toke one (or more) up! Just be careful of who's on the chairs behind you


wut...its legal in WA...never seen anyone get hassled...even though they were doing the Cheech&Chong smoke rolling out their parked car right by Chair 7.


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

throw a hand warmer in with your phone to maximize battery life

$10 home depot camping chair in your trunk instead of engaging in driver's seat yoga to put your boots on. also good for facilitating parking lot beers. 

carry some duct tape and a few zip-ties for emergency repairs.


----------



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wut...its legal in WA...never seen anyone get hassled...even though they were doing the Cheech&Chong smoke rolling out their parked car right by Chair 7.


Oh I know! But there’s also states that ppl ride in where it’s not. You’d think in snow sports it would be pretty generally accepted lol.

I also suggest you guys write your board’s serial numbers down incase of theft.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

If you're going to bring up your friend or co-worker who has never boarded before prepared to babysit them on a beginner run all day. Don't take them to the top of the mountain and expect them to get down. Don't ruin their day and turn them off to snowboarding.
Tighten your binding bolts and make sure they are long enough.
If you want to drink or puff have a driver.
If you are up on a powder day and are riding up the lift with strangers act like you have seen snow before. So many annoying people who cant shut up about 10" or more of snow.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Always wear protection. Helmet not optional ("ask Liam Neeson's wife"); plus recommended back protector, knee pads, and (good) wrist guards; plus optional crash pants and elbow pads for snowment days. Oh, and condoms for the bartender with herpes.

Put action cam, snowboard tools, or any other hard chunky object on your pants' front pockets and not in chest pockets or back pack (unless said backpack has built-in back protector). Less risk of breaking back or ribs if you take a fall.

Also: don't wear too big boots...


----------



## pow247 (Mar 27, 2018)

Always attach your lift ticket to your pants and NOT your jacket.

Had many times where it got too hot so I wanted to take my jacket off or switch jackets but couldn’t because the lift ticket was on it ?


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

don't lift legs the day before boarding


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

A whistle clipped to your glove or in a pocket can be a life saver if ride out of bounds or in trees or other areas that see less human activity.

Squish the air out of a plastic water bottle after you take a drink to make it smaller with each sip.

Fingernail clippers make for a stealthy and safe way to clip peoples passes who you just asked if they are willing to donate their lift ticket when they are leaving around 11 or noon. Free half day of riding if your broke.

Who are you kidding your not going to hook up with the bartender, the server is a little less good looking and a little heavier, but has a great attitude and only has chlamydia which is basically mother natures slap on the wrist.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

JohnnyKruick said:


> Collapsible water bottle! Bacon in foil in your pocket for a snack! Skigee! Unfortunate when lifts stop for a few mins but it is the perfect opportunity to toke one (or more) up! Just be careful of who's on the chairs behind you


A zipper on the mesh of your pit zips, or a hole if your not crafty enough is perfect for sparking it up on a high speed lift in a storm.

On a side note if it's ski patrol behind you strap up on the lift for a quick get away.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

basser said:


> don't lift legs the day before boarding


Unless you pee like a dog


----------

